# cleanout & jetter job



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

everything went good except the 10 day hold on the check.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like it was a good fun job


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Why the 10 day hold? out of state?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Why the 10 day hold? out of state?


Wells Fargo policy. 

Para, try out Bank of Texas, excellent customer service and never a hold on checks, no matter the size.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fun job ...thank the Lord for mini ex


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How long was the jet run??


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

It was a fun job, it was raining outside. The jet was about 100' one way X 145' the other way.

II will check out BANK OF TEXAS.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I bid $4,000


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I bid $4,000


 I'll let you bid again, more info...... This job started 9:30 pm Sat night as a two bath stoppage. Got home around midnight.
Retuned Sunday with crew ( crew not happy) completed job.
Bathrooms and business back in business.
Monday inspection, backfill, concrete pour.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, more like 5



para1 said:


> I'll let you bid again, more info...... This job started 9:30 pm Sat night as a two bath stoppage. Got home around midnight.
> Retuned Sunday with crew ( crew not happy) completed job.
> Bathrooms and business back in business.
> Monday inspection, backfill, concrete pour.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I did a job like that at a factory, I got 8600 for it.


----------

